
Woman who posted selfie with barcode on Melbourne Cup ticket had winnings stolen - kschua
http://www.theage.com.au/digital-life/consumer-security/woman-who-posted-selfie-with-barcode-on-900-melbourne-cup-ticket-had-winnings-stolen-20151104-gkqsxp.html
======
nathancahill
Search Twitter for "new card" and you'll find hundreds of people taking
selfies with their new credit cards. With the full number exposed.

Or the story of people posting selfies with their boarding passes, only to
have their flight plans changed with their confirmation number and last name.

~~~
Rabidgremlin
You mean like this?
[https://twitter.com/ColeBeLove/status/659415241592147968?lan...](https://twitter.com/ColeBeLove/status/659415241592147968?lang=en)
D'oh!

